# Vegas or San Diego Herf



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll be in Vegas 6/30-7/2, in San Diego (a Whales vagina) 7/3-7/5 and back in Vegas 7/7&7/8. I know theres some BOTL in Vegas and in San Diego also. Let me know whos' around I'd like to meet some of the West Coast Club Stogie members.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I have to work 7/3 & 7/5. Going to a wedding 7/4.
Post here or PM me the details of your travel plans to/from SD. Looks like there may be a herf in the making Monday evening, 7/3.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pnoon said:


> Most of us SD gorillas will be up in LA/Orange county for SoCal 7. You might think about taking the trip up - if only for the day on Saturday. I promise it will be worth your while.


What a forgetful Maroon. SoCal Se7en, hook up 6/29 - 7/2 in LA, if you could leave Vegas early, it would be great, especially, Sat. or Sun. Monday, 7/3, the Barney Rubble Memorial, help get this guy some bidness, Excaliber Herf in San Diego. PM sent. Where you staying in SD.

ps. Lady Butt wasn't propositioning you, he meant the SoCal Herf would be great.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> What a forgetful Maroon. SoCal Se7en, hook up 6/29 - 7/2 in LA, if you could leave Vegas early, it would be great, especially, Sat. or Sun. Monday, 7/3, the Barney Rubble Memorial, help get this guy some bidness, Excaliber Herf in San Diego. PM sent. Where you staying in SD.
> 
> ps. Lady Butt wasn't propositioning you, he meant the SoCal Herf would be great.


:tg :tg :tg


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pnoon said:


> :tg :tg :tg


It was still there in the cache!:fu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> What a forgetful Maroon.


Ya got that part right.

Though, I remembered the herf. I just f'd up on reading the dates thinking he would be in SD 6/30-7/2.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

galaga said:


> Monday, 7/3, the Barney Rubble Memorial, help get this guy some bidness, Excaliber Herf in San Diego.


Barney Rubble just landed a meeting with Art Kalasho who is in the article I was so nicely exposed to and should be able to land all of the Kalasho's bidness (Art and his bro's own all the Cuban Cigar Factories, Excaliburs and a bunch of Smoker's outlets I believe)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

OpusEx said:


> Barney Rubble just landed a meeting with Art Kalasho who is in the article I was so nicely expposed to and should be able to land all of the Kalasho's bidness (Art and his bro's own all the Cuban Cigar Factories, Excaliburs and a bunch of Smoker's outlets I believe)


Very  Marc.
Sounds like a celebration is in order.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

pnoon said:


> Ya got that part right.
> 
> Though, I remembered the herf. I just f'd up on reading the dates thinking he would be in SD 6/30-7/2.


Maybe your eyesight will improve when Nancy gets home --



OpusEx said:


> Barney Rubble just landed a meeting with Art Kalasho who is in the article I was so nicely exposed to and should be able to land all of the Kalasho's bidness (Art and his bro's own all the Cuban Cigar Factories, Excaliburs and a bunch of Smoker's outlets I believe)


 SWEEET good luck Mark.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

galaga said:


> SWEEET good luck Mark.


Thank you for the well wishes! Hmmmmmmmm wouldn't it be nice to have a bunch of Palio cigar cutter crazed guys come in asking if they carry them sometime around 2: 20 pm? Wonder where I could locate such people


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

OpusEx said:


> Thank you for the well wishes! Hmmmmmmmm wouldn't it be nice to have a bunch of Palio cigar cutter crazed guys come in asking if they carry them sometime around 2: 20 pm? Wonder where I could locate such people


Volunteering for duty sir --

Yaba Daba Doo

Where's the meeting:mn


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

galaga said:


> Volunteering for duty sir --
> 
> Yaba Daba Doo
> 
> Where's the meeting:mn


Excalibur Fine Cigars
7094 Miramar Road


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

OpusEx said:


> Excalibur Fine Cigars
> 7094 Miramar Road


Watch out for cute German ladies selling pink shirts there Mark --that's a dangerous place.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm gonna try to make it to this Barney Rubble Spot. German Women in pink shirts was the nail in the coffin!


----------

